
You Can Now Buy and Install SSL Certs from Microsoft Azure - gentleteblor
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/documentation/articles/web-sites-purchase-ssl-web-site/?WT.mc_id=azurebg_email_Trans_1065_Tier2_Release_MOSP
======
gentleteblor
This has been a pain point for anyone who wants SSL on Azure. A few site
extensions (e.g. the one for Lets Encrypt) have tried to address it but they
haven't succeeded all the way. Looks like MS has finally made it a few clicks
process.

Fire and forget SSL, here I come.

